# Fox Proframe neck brace compatibility?



## shredjesse (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey everyone, I tried searching for this info with no luck.

I've got a Fox Proframe helmet I picked up. I find the extra breathability to be quite appreciated, and while I'm not shredding straight up downhill, I often run extended downhill sections and want some good coverage mixed with ease of breathing and what not.

I have an older motocross Leatt Moto neck brace from when I used to do a lot of motocross racing, and it works fine with most MX helmets and downhill helmets. I got my proframe though, and it didn't work for crap with the proframe. At rest my chinbar contacted the neck brace. Tilting my head back way past the point of discomfort I still had a fair ways to go before touching the back of the neck brace.

Thinking maybe it was my moto based neckbrace, I treated myself to a brand new Leatt GXP 5.0 neck brace. Fitment is basically the same issue here.

Anyone else have any luck with a neck brace that is compatible with the fox proframe helmet?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Leatt’s come with a measuring tool for distance required from helmet to brace. I have a leatt (6.5?) and wear a proframe and they work great together... I’d tell you the measurement numbers but it should be in the paperwork in the box or possibly online. I tossed mine after I knew it was in the correct range.


----------



## shredjesse (Oct 18, 2017)

I'd like to see pictures of your claimed fit, because looking at my current neck guard it seems pretty damn bullshit to me for fitment and I'm unimpressed.

I have the 5.5, which isn't the pinnacle of the line like yours, but is no slouch in their lineup at second from the best.

There is not fitment tool. I have the box as shipped direct from Leatt. There are some general guidelines on fitment for instruction, which says 50-100mm in the chin area, which is roughly 2 inches of variation so that also seems pretty irrelevant for meaningful functional fit. Also in these instructions are a diagram of a dude moving his head and making contact front and back with the neck guard, but no explanation referencing it and explaining "Hey, this is what it should do". I'm actually really underwhelmed to see Leatt diagrams that aren't referenced.

I made all the adjustments this thing has, from all the way loose to all the way tight to combinations in between to adjusting the angle of the piece on my back.

I could not once get the proframe to contact the back, even taking it all the way back on my head exposing all of my forehead and crown. Making a ton of adjustments I bought a small bit of room from the chinbar down, but who the heck needs neck support that instantly forward while having none backwards!

Overall, I'm really underwhelmed by this neck brace in general, and that fox would make a helmet that is incompatible as well.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

shredjesse said:


> I'd like to see pictures of your claimed fit, because looking at my current neck guard it seems pretty damn bullshit to me for fitment and I'm unimpressed.
> 
> I have the 5.5, which isn't the pinnacle of the line like yours, but is no slouch in their lineup at second from the best.
> 
> ...


I'm at work until sunday and I'll try and get some photos. Mine fits properly.


----------



## shredjesse (Oct 18, 2017)

Huh, I'd love to see if you can contact the neck guard with the back of your helmet. That's the main area of concern. I can live with a restricted forward view to a certain extent, but if it's not actually doing **** for me on the back of my neck... why bother?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

how do you guys choose size for neck brace? I have proframe helmet too.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response... Here are the photos I promised. I can make contact on all 4 sides with the neck brace. Do you have a real limited ROM in your neck? Sorry for the rotated photos, I'm not sure why the uploader here does that.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Streetdoctor said:


> Sorry for the delayed response... Here are the photos I promised. I can make contact on all 4 sides with the neck brace. Do you have a real limited ROM in your neck? Sorry for the rotated photos, I'm not sure why the uploader here does that.
> 
> View attachment 1220776
> View attachment 1220777
> ...


Is that leatt brace?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, gpx6.5


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Streetdoctor said:


> Yes, gpx6.5


Does it fit? What is the size?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

shredjesse said:


> Huh, I'd love to see if you can contact the neck guard with the back of your helmet. That's the main area of concern. I can live with a restricted forward view to a certain extent, but if it's not actually doing **** for me on the back of my neck... why bother?


You wearing the neck collar backwards? Lol.... or your chinbar is pulled waaaay down from where it should be.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Does the neck brace have labels for front and rear positions? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------

